# books for young people



## bill c. (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm looking for some good historical fiction for young people. I've run across 2 authors; Deborah Alcock and Louise Vernon. Does anybody know anything about them? Any other suggestions. I've already given them the trilogy by Bond and it was a hit.
Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2005)

I especially recommend the G.A. Henty books and Huguenot and Dutch historical fiction at Inheritance Publications (includes a brief bio of Deborah Alcock) -- see here as well (the A. VanderJagt Huguenot series is particularly good). 

I have also enjoyed _Flower O'The Heather_ by R.W. Mackenna (ISBN 0948278048); _Story of the Huguenots_ by F.A. Mann (ISBN 0892183764); _Saint Augustine: A Story of the Huguenots in America_ by John Musick (ISBN 0898755131); _Across the Wide Dark Sea: the Mayflower Journey_ by Jean Van Leeuwen (ISBN 0803711670); _John Wycliffe: Morning Star of the Reformation_ by Andy Thomson (ISBN 0890844534); and _Two Margarets_ by C. MacKenzie (ISBN 0906731437). There are many, many others out there. 

I am working on my own historical fiction novel concerning the French Huguenot colony in Florida but it won't be available for some time.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 30, 2005)

Historical fiction was my favorite genre when I was a kid. During my later elementary years I read "Robinson Crusoe" by Daniel Defoe, "Kidnapped," "Treasure Island" and "The Black Arrow: A Tale of the Two Roses" by Robert Louis Stevenson. Also "The Last of the Mohicans" by James Fenimore Cooper. The hardcover editions of these books with the N.C. Wyeth illustrations are excellent. Wyeth is one of my favorite artists.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2005)

Robinson Crusoe and Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## bill c. (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas. I had forgotten about Henty, I'm glad his books have been republished.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever read _Young Calvin in Paris_ by William Blackburn?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2006)

I recently acquired _Tales Told in Holland_ (1926) edited by Olive Beaupre Miller. It contains folk stories and historical tales from the Dutch Golden Age. It's great reading for young and old.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 21, 2006)

www.bindingoftheblade.com

Utterly awesome. Dont browse too long on the site or the forums there. Might give away the endings. Books too good to be put in words.


----------



## Scott (Jan 24, 2006)

Rosemary Sutcliff has allot of good historical fiction for children. Eagle of the Ninth is an example.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Has anyone ever read _Young Calvin in Paris_ by William Blackburn?



Or _The College Days of Calvin: His Study of Law and Theology at Orleans, Bourges and Paris_ by William M. Blackburn?


----------

